# Himalayans



## LunaTheHimmydoll (Dec 15, 2012)

Does anyone here have a purebred Himalayan cat? What is their personality like? Are they Traditional/Doll-faced or Peke/Ultra-faced? What is their colouring like? Is their coat as difficult to manage as they say (i.e. matting)?

My cat is half-Himalayan and half-Ragdoll, so I am always trying to figure out what traits she has inherited from her Himalayan father.


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

The coat will depend on lines, some are more prone to matting than others. 

What a shame someone was crossing breeds, hope they did all the relevant health tests - though BYB's rarely do.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

My Gigi was the most lovable kitty I've ever met. (But only to me, she hated the twinz.) Her coat is impossibly thick and she could get a matt from sneezing, but so very plush and beautiful. Definitely made her look bigger than 6 lbs. I think she would be considered a doll-face Himmie.


----------



## tigre86 (Nov 3, 2012)

I grew up with a pure bred Himalayan. My mom would always say, "if he was more laid back, he'd be dead". He was very easy going and had little to no motivation to hunt. He'd stare at bugs and mice then continue eating the food we provided for him. The only problem areas he had when it came to matting were his neck, chest, and behind his rear legs. He LOVED to be brushed though so it was never that difficult of a task. He was a blue point with a flat nose. He had some difficulties breathing if it was too hot in the house but he never had any serious medical issues. I don't know if any of this is common for the breed (besides the laid back personality) but that's the experience I've had. Hope it helps.


----------



## Jannerl (Jun 24, 2011)

*Himmies*

I have three purebred Himalayans. One is doll faced and two have very flat faces. The doll face has silky fur that is easy to brush. the other two have almost wooly fur that mats at the thought of it so I get them lion cuts and they look adorable. All three love to be brushed. If I just wave the brush they come running. 

As far as personality goes, all three are very loving and affectionate and so laid back it's funny. I think they are more like dogs than cats - they love people and always want to be in the same room with me. I would recommend Himmies to anyone who wants a little love bug companion...


----------



## LunaTheHimmydoll (Dec 15, 2012)

spotty cats said:


> The coat will depend on lines, some are more prone to matting than others.
> 
> What a shame someone was crossing breeds, hope they did all the relevant health tests - though BYB's rarely do.


I disagree. I don't think there is anything wrong with crossing breeds. The Himalayan cat was created by crossing breeds. As long as breeders are upfront about what they are doing, I have no problem with it.


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

LunaTheHimmydoll said:


> I disagree. I don't think there is anything wrong with crossing breeds. The Himalayan cat was created by crossing breeds. As long as breeders are upfront about what they are doing, I have no problem with it.


Creation is one thing, breeding outside the standard in the current times is another. 

As a registered breeder I honor the code of ethics I agreed to with my governing body in breeding certified pedigree cats, byb's who just cross breed cats aren't breeding for a purpose to better the breed, they're just creating moggies. 

Hope your cats parents were tested for HCM, PKD and other relevant breed tests.


----------



## herper (Apr 6, 2013)

What does byb stand for?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

back yard breeder



> It implies either or both of home breeding for non-commercial reasons or a for-profit small commercial operation that does not adhere to good breeding, care and sale practices.
> 
> Many small breeders resent the term and its use. Some do so because they assert that they run small, but high-quality "boutique" operations. Others argue that their unregistered animals are highly desirable as companion animals and economical for ordinary people to purchase. Both groups deny that they contribute to low quality or produce unwanted animals.


----------



## bobbiemama (Apr 8, 2013)

Bobbie is a Himmie, and your little girl is a doll.  She is super easy to brush; she enjoys it. I use a Furminator. As long as I show it to her before I start brushing, she's great. She has never had a matt. She is a rescue kitty, so a bit timid. She is a great hugger, and has never been hyper-mellow kitty, likes to lie in her sunbeam. She is quite a smartypants. She can't meow but she talks a lot. Especially when it's almost time for me to get up. She is not a big eater. She is not shy about not letting people she doesn't touch her. Very smart. She is very sweet to the people she does like, especially me.


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

I worked with some Himmies for a few years (they are the "mascot" of the Wee Book Inn chain of secondhand bookstores).

All 3 that I cared for most were so laid back you'd think they were furniture. Or dead. Gump used to sleep inside the display case, and I'm sure some people thought he was an ornament. They were friendly enough, I guess, but it's hard to tell when it's an animal that barely moves haha. They'd put up with bunched of kids and doddery old people making a fuss over them, at least.

As for matting, only Boom-Boom had that problem, because he hated brushing. He's get the lion cut 3x a year, but the others just got brushed twice a day so they never had a chance to mat.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Our Abby was a seal point Himalayan I was told. She was to totally laid back and docile. I don't know if this is the norm, she was an exceptional kitty. She was 11 when we adopted her and had been left behind to die when her owners moved away. She was declawed and would not hurt a fly so could never survive on her own. It took a year for her to fully accept me but once she did the bond was very deep. I miss her dearly.



View attachment 13234


----------

